# Fisher plows



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

In the market for another Jeep because I got more small and tight apartment complex lots. Im looking for another 02-05 wrangler... but I would like a fisher plow.... I just cannot decide between a HT plow and the SD plow.... ... can I get some help?.... why chain lift? or hydraulic lift of the ht?...benefits/ issues of both?... anyone have a jeep with the HT?


----------



## corbel (Oct 13, 2008)

Have a 2004 with 56k miles on. Asking 15,500 for it with all accessories (hardtop with strobe/soft top/6'9" fisher ld/snowex 325 mini salter) 5speed manual.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

manual.... ur killing me...lol I really want/need an auto. Hows the fisher?.. hows the salter work?...


----------



## corbel (Oct 13, 2008)

Both are excellent. I brought it 3 yr ago for my own house and do a few other local then help out the bigger 
When I'm done. I got salter after the 1st big storm this year after throwing 700 lbs by bucket. I mounted it to tire carrier so it swings away. It holds 4 bags and spreads both cc and bagged rock just as good as the bigger ones. Only thing more versatile is a skidsteer in tight spots. Only reason I'm thinking of selling is because I want one car, tired of switching all my veal from one vehicle to another. I'm getting an avalanche and will put the 7.5 fisher SD on it.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

my local dealer has one more ht left on closeout end of season "sale".... .... any help?


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Unfortunately I don't have any experience with the pure hydraulic lift plows, but on the Western site, one benefit they tout about their chain lift plows is that if in the 'unlikely' event that the hydraulics fail or freeze, you can plow the blade up into a drift, then short-chain it (shorten the chain and wrap it around the lift bar) and make it back to the shop. Hydraulics would stand ya. I think that would be more critical to the larger outfits that do a lot of plowing. I don't know if that includes you or not. I guess if there isn't a chain, it would be one less thing to break. Sorry that's all I can come up with. Good luck with your decision.

MLG


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a Boss Hyd lift and I can short chain it. why cant you short chain (tie up) the fisher?


----------

